# Chinese restaurant was a nightmare



## debodun (Aug 17, 2018)

I had my annual get-together with the "girls" from where I used to work. We went to our usual place which is a sit-down Chinese restaurant. I don't know whether it's under new management, but I never saw things get so screwed up. Being mid-week, it wasn't that busy, but had to wait a while for the  server to get off his cell phone to take our orders. After taking the orders, he disappeared and in a few minutes  he returned and said he forgot what we ordered. When the food came it  was all mixed up, the fried rice which was supposed to be on the plate  with the chicken with peanuts was on the plate with the beef and string  beans. The person that ordered the chicken and broccoli got beef and  broccoli. The  chicken with peanuts contained no peanuts. The person that ordered an egg roll never received it. We also did not receive any  complimentary fortune cookies as we usually do. The service was so slow, especially waiting for the check, we were that about 2 hours. We are seriously  thinking about crossing this place off our "to go" list.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2018)

"Thinking"? I would consider it gone!


----------



## Wren (Aug 17, 2018)

I would’ve been gone while the server was talking on his phone !


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

I agree with RR, I would not go back. There are too many other good restaurants out there, don't waste your money, until and unless they get their act together.

I think they might be in need of a visit from Gordon Ramsey and his show 24 Hours to Hell & Back....to kick their rears into gear!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> I agree with RR, I would not go back. There are too many other good restaurants out there, don't waste your money, until and unless they get their act together.
> 
> I think they might be in need of a visit from Gordon Ramsey and his show 24 Hours to Hell & Back....to kick their rears into gear!



Great idea CindyLou.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2018)

I am not aware of any place to register a complaint with unless it's about bad food. Then it's a health department issue. _*Bad*_ restaurant _*service*_ is not regulated. Another thing I forgot to mention was that the waiter never returned to ask if everything was okay while we were eating. After the 2 hours he dropped the check on the table as he was scurrying by and still never inquired about our satisfaction.


----------



## dkay (Aug 17, 2018)

If they have a Facebook page or if you are on Yelp, a bad review is devastating for some places. My daughter wrote a review about a Mexican food place and she got a call from the manager with an apology, two free dinners and he evidently got rid of the waitress who was necking with her boyfriend in the corner. They went back for the two free meals and it was greatly improved so they've returned several times since and she wrote another review explaining how much it had improved.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

Well, if you had that kind of poor service, you are not the only one, for sure. Just from word of mouth, alone, they may not stay in business anyway. I'm sure others have complained, as well. If the owner's and management don't listen to the customers and make changes a.s.a.p......they are the only one's to blame and shouldn't be in the restaurant business anyway.

I think you can always tell a lot about a business from how the "front end" is operating, whether it's a restaurant, doctors office, etc.

I would bet that kitchen would have quite a few violations and they obviously have poor management in the kitchen and dining room.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2018)

It amazes me that in a foreign food restaurant, they suddenly seem to forget how to speak English if there's a problem. I did blast them on Yelp.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> I am not aware of any place to register a complaint with unless it's about bad food. Then it's a health department issue. _*Bad*_ restaurant _*service*_ is not regulated. Another thing I forgot to mention was that the waiter never returned to ask if everything was okay while we were eating. After the 2 hours he dropped the check on the table as he was scurrying by and still never inquired about our satisfaction.



The waiter never returned to ask if everything was okay while we were eating?

Good.  I hate that part of restaurant service.

Six people at the table and five of them say everythings fine.  But wait I'm not okay.  But guess what the server is gone.  In the meantime my meal is cold.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2018)

Server on cell phone
Server forgot what we ordered
Orders messed up

I would have gotten up, complained to the manager, and left without eating a bite and without paying a dime, and never gone back. If they tried to give a rain check or gift card I wouldn't accept - I would be so DONE with that place.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2018)

Just don’t go back.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 17, 2018)

For sure I would have posted on their FB page and have left as soon as I saw the messed up food.  I have a niece who has a café in New Mexico and they pay attention to their FB page.  They have tons of satisfied customers and people make special trips to eat their hamburgers and special breakfasts.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 17, 2018)

i would have asked for the manager and I certainly would never set foot in that restaurant again.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2018)

I can't believe this place received 4 stars on Yelp and 4 1/2 on Facebook! Maybe the reviewers went for dinner - the lunch crew may be totally different. They should also proofread the menu - where ever it meant pepper it was typed paper. "Yes, I'll have the beef with green paper please." The biggest laugh I got was "chicken in girlie sauce". I assume they mean "garlic sauce".


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2018)

Girlie sauce ? Don't get me started, lol!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 18, 2018)

debodun said:


> They should also proofread the menu - where ever it meant pepper it was typed paper. "Yes, I'll have the beef with green paper please." The biggest laugh I got was "chicken in girlie sauce". I assume they mean "garlic sauce".


"Girlie Sauce" :laugh: . Did they have any "Flied Lice" on the Menu?


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> Did they have any "Flied Lice" on the Menu?



Extra crispy


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2018)

You're not foolin' me, Girlie-Girl.


----------



## JimW (Aug 20, 2018)

I hope the tip you left for that waiter was either extremely low or nonexistent.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 23, 2018)

dkay said:


> If they have a Facebook page or if you are on Yelp, a bad review is devastating for some places. My daughter wrote a review about a Mexican food place and she got a call from the manager with an apology, two free dinners and he evidently got rid of the waitress who was necking with her boyfriend in the corner. They went back for the two free meals and it was greatly improved so they've returned several times since and she wrote another review explaining how much it had improved.



You have to be careful writing critical reviews.  If you post subjective derogatory remarks you can actually be sued.  Stick to literal facts of what did and did not happen.


----------

